# How Often Should Water Changes Be Done ?



## balluupnetme

Once a week at 10%...?


----------



## Winkyee

balluupnetme said:


> Once a week at 10%...?


I do about 30-35% weekly in all tanks


----------



## balluupnetme

Winkyee said:


> Once a week at 10%...?


I do about 30-35% weekly in all tanks
[/quote]

Oh I see, should the filter be cleaned also for every water change ? Thanks


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i change out about 30-40% a week on my serra tanks... i change the prefilter pad on my wet/dry as needed, usually every few weeks, and i clean my other filters once a month or so.


----------



## rchan11

I do once a month 20%, fresh and salt.


----------



## bigshawn

I do 15-25% on my pygo tank 2x a week and on my mac tank I do 1x 20% water change rinse my sponges every other month or so or when I see my water flow drop below what I like...........


----------



## Soul Assassin

rchan11 said:


> i change out about 30-40% a week on my serra tanks... i change the prefilter pad on my wet/dry as needed, usually every few weeks, and i clean my other filters once a month or so.


x2


----------



## rchan11

Soul Assassin said:


> your nitrates must be off the charts...


All my fish are healthy and thriving. Been doing it this way for years with no fish lost.

Water change is based on fish load, feeding frequency and planted or not.


----------



## Blue Flame

Gravel vac and 30-35% water change, once a week.


----------



## xeloR

a lot depends on you bioload/ feeding habits IMO. are you referring to your divided caribe, rhom tank?


----------



## balluupnetme

xeloR said:


> a lot depends on you bioload/ feeding habits IMO. are you referring to your divided caribe, rhom tank?


Yea


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

balluupnetme said:


> a lot depends on you bioload/ feeding habits IMO. are you referring to your divided caribe, rhom tank?


Yea
[/quote]

with one one caribe and one rhom in mayby a 75g tank your bio load isn't that high. You probably cold do 15-20% per week. 40% per week would be better, but its not really needed . You can raise it when there older, but now they are both still juvies. i would try to vac it mayby every other week. i would just start with 20% per week and do some nitrate readings and just increase the water changes until they get under 30ppm


----------



## assclown

Soul Assassin said:


> i change out about 30-40% a week on my serra tanks... i change the prefilter pad on my wet/dry as needed, usually every few weeks, and i clean my other filters once a month or so.


x2
[/quote]

why? if a serra eats only 2 to 3 times a week, you have low bio load.
i change the water in my rhoms tanks once a month as well, 1 fish
in such a huge water capasity, no bio load.

now my pygos who eat everyday, 30% weekly is a good rule of thumb
saltwater monthly as well


----------



## Soul Assassin

assclown said:


> i change out about 30-40% a week on my serra tanks... i change the prefilter pad on my wet/dry as needed, usually every few weeks, and i clean my other filters once a month or so.


x2
[/quote]

why? if a serra eats only 2 to 3 times a week, you have low bio load.
i change the water in my rhoms tanks once a month as well, 1 fish
in such a huge water capasity, no bio load.

now my pygos who eat everyday, 30% weekly is a good rule of thumb
saltwater monthly as well
[/quote]

what's your nitrate reading?


----------



## balluupnetme

I actually have a 100 gallon tank, and my caribe & small rhom eat everyday and my nitrate levels are at around 15-20 ppm when I do water changes


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

balluupnetme said:


> I actually have a 100 gallon tank, and my caribe & small rhom eat everyday and my nitrate levels are at around 15-20 ppm when I do water changes


 i would just keep doing that.


----------



## assclown

my nitrates never go past 15ppm


----------



## Piranha Dan

Depends on your bio-load. Basically you have to change enough water often enough to keep your nitrates below 20ppm. In my case I have a 120 with (5) Reds, feed them once a week, and to a 50% water change once a week also.


----------

